# Mini Pearl is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Roy and Vicky (May 3, 2012)

Roy just called.  He found another cow for Duh!!!! He's gonna be a big brother to a hereford short horn cross this afternoon.  Her name is Mini Pearl and she's 5 weeks old.  momma rejected her.  So she's coming to live with us!!!!   Duh had better be a good big brother.  He's been mad at me because I weaned him off the bottle a few days ago.  talk about bawling oh mi it was not pretty!!!! He's on pasture all the time now and he's looking like a pot belly cow he's gained so much weight I'm so happy!!!  I'll take some pictures of him and Mini when Roy gets home and we go get her!!!  WOoo Hooo.  Not so excited to go back to bottle feeding again, but at least we'll have another cow for Duh.  She's bottle feeding twice a day and is on pasture already and stays out all night so that will be great because we have some cornish cross hens coming on the 16th and need to get the chicken coup cleaned out after Duh being in there LOL.   Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 3, 2012)

Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics.  How very exciting!  Duh will be happy to have a friend too I am sure.


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 3, 2012)

Here is Minnie Pearl


----------



## greybeard (May 3, 2012)

That, is a pretty calf (and a scenic view to die for).

Ya coulda tied a little stringed price tag off her ear just for the picture  ya know.

_HOOOWWWDEEE!!_


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 3, 2012)

LOL  She's a stinkin cutie for sure.  I think i'm in love with her already heheheh.    I figure Duh has been staring at her butt saying why do i have ear bling and you have butt bling with a name like that??????

The view is part of the continental divide in the first picture and i can't think of the name in the second ones  then we have the saw tooth mountains to the west.  We have a 360 degree view of the mountains here, it's spectacular!!!  And there is still snow up there that we just got this week!!!! I'm ready for summer.


----------



## greybeard (May 3, 2012)

What kind of grass is that?


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 3, 2012)

dunno just regular pasture grass, a little of this a littel of that likely.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 4, 2012)

Awwww....she is cute!  What a great little herd you have.  And beautiful landscape for sure!  I am envious of all you out western mountains.  If we ever go to visit...chances are good...we won't come back.  

Edited for spelling.  Hope I got them all.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 4, 2012)

Calves with a white face are always the cutest.   Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 4, 2012)

Duh is so mad at me LOL.  I have got to seperate them tonight when I feed her because he'll butt so hard he knocks the bottle out of her mouth.  I had to give him my finger to suckle on this mornin because I needed her to eat.  I am going to put her in the dog kennel for the night and see how she does and how much grain she is eating.  We have an old bathtub in the pasture for water and she's drinking from that great, but I'd like to see how much calf starter she is eating.

Any ideas on a treat I can take out with me to help with Duh wanting to have a bottle too?  She is not used to me yet, so she's quite skiddish when I go to pet her she steps away and would rather go to the other side of the pasture than to be near me, and I know that will come in time.  Is it okay to give them fruit like apples or pears?  I'm so dang new to all this.

Just had someone we know suggest we butcher Duh when he's about 8 months old!!!  Is that good? or should he get bigger first?


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 4, 2012)

And Duh has become a little porker!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 4, 2012)

Hmmm....I've always been told right around 18 months is a good time.  But I am guessing that if you ask 25 people, you will get 25 different responses!  hahaha  Whomever told you that obviously has a reason that they prefer that age.  It would be interesting to know why they said at such a young age. 

Lets see how many different answers you get.


----------



## Cricket (May 4, 2012)

I'd say 8 months is way too young--plus it'll take a lot longer 'til he starts looking less like your baby and more like food!  They are both adorable and your view is beautiful!  We have the same kind of pasture here--grass, dandelions, weeds--they'll eat most of it!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 4, 2012)

Eight months is too young.  He's still considered a calf at 8 months, and still growing.  If you're graining him with grass and hay, 18 to 22 months is best.  Grass-fed, between 24 to 30 months of age.


You probably mentioned this before, but what are your plans with little miss Pearl?


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 4, 2012)

We're not 100% sure what to do with Minnie yet.  We're thinking maybe keep her til she's 2 and get a couple of calf next spring that might need fed, dunno.  Or she will just get sold off as a yearling.  

I didn't figure 8 months was good for butcher on duh, crap he's just a little fart yet at 3 months


----------



## Cricket (May 4, 2012)

What about getting Duh a little halter and tying him up while you feed Mini Pearl?  It'd be good practice for him to get used to being tied up.  Your other option would be to whack him on his pushy nose, but doesn't sound like you're there yet!


----------



## Roy and Vicky (May 4, 2012)

Minnie has already had the scours.  They were giving her 2 quarts of replacer three times I day, I gasped LOL.  So I'm giving her 1.5 quart twice a day, should I cut back to 1 quart twice a day since she is eating pasture?  I'm going to put her in the dog kennel for the night to see if she's eating any of the calf starter so I'll have a better idea of what all is going on with her.  She's not skinny by any stretch of the imagination and i'm hoping it will make it so she's not so skiddish with me.

I thump Duh on his hind quarters and tell him no, that works for a few seconds lol then he's right back at it again.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 4, 2012)

here comes a crap answer - He'll be ready when he's ready 
1 winter will prob sound good to you - we're on 2 winters doing strictly grassfed - ouch


----------

